# ممكن بحث عن العوامل المؤثرة على خواص مياه الصرف الصحى ؟؟؟



## تامر شهير (6 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن تساعدونى حضراتكم فى بحث عن العوامل المؤثرة على خواص مياه الصرف الصحى 
او بحث عن خواص مياة الصرف الصحى
تقبلوا تحيتى 
السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الكتاب مع أنه توجد الكثير من المواضيع الخاصة بمياه الصرف الصحي في القسم ....
Advanced Onsite Wastewater Systems Technologies 
by: Anish R. Jantrania, Mark A. Gross

http://ifile.it/1a7yqg6/0849330297.zip

وأرجو أن لاتنسوني من الدعاء ..........


----------



## تامر شهير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

لم يفتح عندى هذا الرابط

وشكرا
وبارك الله لك فى علمك
وبارك فيك 
وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو منك تبديل المتصفح لديك لأن الموقع يفتح عندي بشكل صحيح وبالتوفيق .......


----------



## تامر شهير (8 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم 
شكرا 
جزاكى الله كل الخير


----------

